# I want this goat!! Pic



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all,
My friend is selling her herd, and she has a wonderful 3 yr old who has freshened twice, both times with triplets.. and they are beautiful!!! Because I have been a help to her during kidding season.. she will sell to me for 225.00. She is probably asking 300 otherwise..
And this goatie LOVES me.... she is SO friendly. 
Not sure if I can swing this... but boy do I want her! She just kidded, so she's a little fat and baggy, She's the one in front.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you get her??
Shes very perdy! Id do it


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm working on it... just not sure if I should yet.. I KNOW you'd get her.. you're always wanting us to talk you out of another one... BAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO lol

Ok ok so I have a problem....I swear im getting help....kinda LOL

Well is she registered? I doubt you have that many goats, so I say do it....but dont end up like me...Im in the double digits LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl and if she'll add good things to your herd, go for it....but the doe behing her caught my eye! Such a long dairy lady!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: I want this goat!! I Got her~!!*

OK, i did it... I'm as bad as all of you... just cant say NO, at least not to ME!
Ha Ha
I wont get her till her babies are gone... I'll have to post pics of the last batch ~~~ they are SO pretty!
That gives me time to make the money I'll need.... Oh Well...
I hope they all get along!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- I just went through a similar situation with the doe I bought. I was like "I dont have the money" and "I dont need another goat" but she was what I have wanted and I think she will be a great addition. So Im glad you went for it like I did.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is awfully cute! Congrats! Is she papered?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry we pressured you...LOL

Shes really pretty, congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super neat she is gorgeous congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes.. she's registered with AGS.. my others are adga... Wonder.. can I get her reg. with ADGA also?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you can its called a reregistration and you will need to obtain a copy of her transfer records from AGS if she has had more then one owner. Once you have that then send the original AGS certificate and an application for registration to ADGA.


----------

